# How To Choose A Good Teacher



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*How To Choose A Good Teacher*
This question has often been asked here, so I thought this might be a helpful post to those who are perhaps new to guitar and wonder how to find a good teacher rather than just the run-of-the-mill kind. I hope some find this useful.

How To Choose a Good Guitar Instructor

Do not look for a guitar teacher at a music store. Music stores are mainly interested in selling equipment. They likely have first rate equipment and second rate teachers. Go to a music studio, where their first concern is teaching. They will likely have first rate teachers and some even sell second rate equipment.

Here are some questions you should ask.

1) How long have you been teaching?
2) How many students do you presently have?
3) How many of your students have been with you over one year?
4) Ask for two or three references.
5) What structure do you use for teaching?
6) Do you teach your students to read music?
7) What types of music do you teach?
8) How much do you charge and what are the lengths of your lessons?

Numbers 5 and 6 are, in my opinion, the most important.

Also, don't be afraid to ask questions! You are the one paying for them and you deserve to get the best teacher you can for your money. Lessons are not cheap!

Here is a second source you may be interested in. It is a well thought out and well structured course.

Guitar Lessons on DVD, Learn Guitar at Home - Instructional DVD Programs by Legacy Learning Systems | Bringing Personal Dreams Within Reach


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Didn't you post this before?
Oh well, it's a topic worthy of discussion.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

zontar said:


> Didn't you post this before?
> Oh well, it's a topic worthy of discussion.


Yes.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/theory-technique/31235-how-choose-good-guitar-instructor.html

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Obviously, I did. That Mooh has got a mind like a steel trap doesn't he? I thought I had only posted it on HC forum. Oh well, here it is again in case someone can use the information and missed it the first time around.


----------

